#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  你們.....喜歡洗澡嗎?

## 護狼_龍城悍將

真的很想知道獸人們到底會否喜歡洗澡?
會的話會多久才洗一次?
我的話,有水會盡量洗一次,
因為始終會想節省資源,
所以只會洗不到5分鐘。

----------


## tobyhokh

喜歡不喜歡？我還可以吧！我通常一天一次，每次十至二十分鐘。

只是有時候忙得連洗澡也沒時間……

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼的狀況嘛*……還蠻討厭洗澡的。不過在肉體變成狼/狼人之後會變多，不論是在河水或是現代衛浴設備，畢竟這樣的身體才是本狼的本來面目。

老實嗥本狼愛洗頭毛勝過洗澡。(炸)*

----------


## 阿翔

我表示洗毛沒感覺，就是不喜歡洗頭毛……
主要是因為洗完頭毛之後沒得戴耳機聽我的96貓……不對，是沒得聽歌啦，
其實洗毛我本來真的不會討厭，可是我就是嫌麻煩所以不喜歡……
好啦我承認我真的有夠懶的！！

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

很喜歡嗚>w<!
平均一天洗一次0w0
每次大約十到三十分鐘=w=...(欸?
因為本身很會流汗，然後非常討厭身上黏黏的感覺！(?
而且洗澡時還會搭配音樂  (沒獸問你!
全身都洗得乾乾淨淨嗚>ω<  (搖尾

----------


## 夜星

個狼是挺喜歡洗的
一天一定10分鐘以上,30分鐘以下
以淋浴洗,不會泡澡(之前才暈過,現在不敢泡...
就是先洗身體在洗頭再洗臉(完全沒獸問你~

----------


## K2T_迷之叶

我是不得不洗，由於頭髮很密集的關係，每天起床第一件事是刷牙洗臉+洗澡。因為不管我昨晚有沒有洗澡第二天起床就變成鳥窩Orz
最大問題還是萬惡的理髮師沒給我打薄！都是她的錯

當然有時候很趕時間的話也會很方便的，直接拿牙膏擠在牙刷上然後去洗澡，需要洗牙的時候直接張開嘴巴（你懂得

----------


## 狼尹

不是很喜歡不過非洗不可=ˇ=
本狼很討厭水>^<
毛都會塌掉QAQ
所以包括游泳也不喜歡=w=(沒獸問你游泳)

----------


## 狼の寂

小寂很喜歡洗澡
每天一次，每次8~15分不等
咱很羨慕有些獸可以洗晨澡吶~ OAQ
咱超喜歡洗晨澡的，但是都沒時間...

咱冬天是每天洗一次，而夏天則是每天至少兩次以上(冷水
話嗥回來，咱洗澡也會聽音樂然後跟著音樂開心的嗥著 :wuffer_howl:

----------


## 幻影魔狼

早上起床一次
晚上一次
中午在學校有機會的便到更衣室洗一次

因為洗澡可以洗滌心靈 ? ( 你騙誰 !

----------


## 小藍龍

一天一次~
每次15~25分不等~
因為有時還會玩水~XD
冬天時還會把浴室弄得烏煙瘴氣^^

----------


## Bior

超喜歡洗澡，一天一次~十到二十分鐘，喜歡乾乾淨淨的感覺~^0^~
更喜歡冬天時泡溫泉(期待中...)

----------


## xFly

洗澡挺棒的 夏天時由於天氣熱身體會黏黏的 洗掉很舒服

冬天時洗很溫暖:3

----------


## 白拓

洗澡是一天當中最幸福的一件事呢!
本狼可是超級熱愛洗澡的喔>w<
洗澡可是能洗滌心靈的呢
常常洗著洗著半小時就過去了
也因此每當水費多了一塊錢就會被老媽唸個不停==

----------


## 凔藍

敝龍滿喜歡洗澡的^^
但是像狼獸人, 虎獸人...等有毛的獸or獸人洗澡時等毛乾應該是最大的困擾(?
洗完澡時全身的毛還有可能打結
拿梳子梳又...悲劇了(被踹
幸好敝龍沒毛啦XD

----------


## 仴小維仴

喜不喜歡洗澡喔
我喜歡洗澡
不過只會洗大約10分鐘
畢竟洗太久
蠻浪費水的OAO

----------


## 狗熊

嗯```自己是還蠻喜歡洗澡的啦 :wuf_e_laugh: ,不過對於毛多的獸人來說的話應該就很痛苦了吧~~
要用非常非常多洗髮精 :wuf_e_frown: (都是錢阿 :wuf_e_cry: ).

----------


## 極風

我是不太喜歡洗澡啦
總覺得洗澡是一件很麻煩的事情
不過我很容易流汗
不得以只好一天洗一次

----------


## 蜥蜴人.卡拉什

还好罢了，不过有一次晚上弄东西弄到忘记洗澡 :P

----------


## 紅峽青燦

平常很喜歡洗澡啊，但是也會很快洗好。
洗完身體很舒服嘛
一忙就不喜歡了。

----------


## 破邪銀牙

主要是看天氣 因為我都用冷水洗OAO
冬天太冷,洗澡會抖抖抖
夏天濕黏,多洗幾次很舒服

----------


## 上將狼

我是夏天每天洗一次,冬天則是2天洗一次
敖嗚.............
 :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 羽翔

現實側跟獸設都是最少一次嗄！
現實側不解釋(诶
獸設的話大約就一天中有水就洗一次
如果有特別行動(狩獵戰鬥等)的話就可能一次以上，
主要就還是看情況吧

----------

